# GPU-Z and LCDSirReal Multi GPU



## Fizzer (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi

Is there a way to start two instance of GPUZ and have one displaying core1 and another displaying core2 automatically.

For my 4870x2, to get LCDSirReal (Logitech G-Series LCD Plugin) to show BOTH core temps and Clocks, I need two instances running.

Easy enough to start two GPU-Z, but I have to select the second core manually from the drop down box.

Any way to get this to read core1 and core2 via two independent short-cuts,.
I can them put these into the startup folder and have them running automatically at windows startup.

Thanks..


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 17, 2011)

not at this time. i'll look into a command line option for selecting cards


----------



## Fizzer (Jan 18, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> not at this time. i'll look into a command line option for selecting cards




Would be great...  Plenty of multiple GPU setups out there. a command line switch you can add to the .exe command of a shortcut would be great.

Look forward to it 

Thanks


----------



## kevin666 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fizzer said:


> Would be great...  Plenty of multiple GPU setups out there. a command line switch you can add to the .exe command of a shortcut would be great.
> 
> Look forward to it
> 
> Thanks



i second that. i finally figured out the -minimize command but now i still need to select the other card, because by default it selects my second card which runs alot cooler in windows because its not in use. and it would be nice to have an option for F instead of C. because with LCDSirreal or whatever its called on my g15 keyboard it will only let me see the temp in c not f. thats not a big deal though im more concerned about selecting the other card by default.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 9, 2011)

the attached build adds a -card <index> command, first card is 1, so: gpuz.exe -card 1

please test and feedback


----------



## kevin666 (Feb 9, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> the attached build adds a -card <index> command, first card is 1, so: gpuz.exe -card 1
> 
> please test and feedback



perfect!  -minimized -card 2 worked


----------



## Fizzer (Feb 10, 2011)

Awsome.  With the amount of multi-card / GPU set-ups, this is definitely a a good extension to the commands.

Thanks alot.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 10, 2011)

if feedback here says it works then this will be included in the next build


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 10, 2011)

Windows 7 Ultimate x64, 2x HD4870......Works fine

Thanks!!


----------



## i43 (Feb 17, 2011)

*radeon 4870x2 and GPU-Z.0.5.1 (ccc v11.2) W7U 32b*

Hi all  
I still have HD4870x2(Saphiere), just today renewed all ATI drivers and updated things to latest releases 
then i noticed (may be? some anomalies? ) aka just simply by load /run  GPU-Z.0.5.1 ! 

GPU1 temperature rising and power draw rising - when just idling on desktop ?? No touching any 3D apps what ever... 
and closing GPU-Z - the problem goes away    


Shortly, the routine was like this: 
_On idle/desktop (w7 Ult. 32bit)_

1.load Everest sensor page and check  temps and power usage etc. 
most amaizes me readouts on fields: "GPU VRM (by Everest)" or "VDDC Current (by GPU-Z)" 

*GPU1: GPU VRM	12.19 A
	GPU2: GPU VRM	12.19 A*

2. Load Catalyst CC(v.11.2) and go to Performance -> AMD Overdrive page  
to check temps and clocks, as i test it without overclocking, so the numbers/readouts are   

*GPU:1 - Gpu Clock=507Mhz // Gpu Memory = 500Mhz   
	GPU:2 - Gpu Clock=507Mhz // Gpu Memory = 500Mhz 

	GPU:1 - Temp=72 C / Activity=0% / Fan Speed=27% 
	GPU:2 - Temp=53 C / Activity=0% *

3. Now i load GPU-Z.0.5.1 (no matter or no differences how many instances, 1 or 2, 
but usually i have loaded 2 instances , anyway that's currently optional ..so)
the readings i get are here:


1) Everest sensor page is running and it updates sensor readings in 3- sec interval so   
	GPU1: GPU VRM	*28.45 A*
	GPU2: GPU VRM	*12.19 A*


2) Catalyst CC(v.11.2) 
	GPU:1 - Gpu Clock=750Mhz // Gpu Memory = 900Mhz ! ' it rizes clocks for this GPU! only    
	GPU:2 - Gpu Clock=507Mhz // Gpu Memory = 500Mhz !

	GPU:1 - Temp=*87 C* / Activity=0% / Fan Speed=31% ! .. Temp is rizing !! 
	GPU:2 - Temp=53 C / Activity=0% 

2a) VDDC Current (by GPU-Z) is same for GPU1 = 28,5A and same for other GPU2 (it may differ from 11,52A - to 12,##A), 
( and all other readouts match 1:1 with each other within these 3 different monitoring programs ) 


3) Finally i close GPU-Z.0.5.1 everything goes back normal 


So, just wanted to ask ... are those activities normal? - 
i mean this so to say 'artificial' clock change normal for only (one) GPU1 ? in idle 2 D mode?
or this just happneds with dual GPU cards?  
BTW, later i run some 3d tests and logged all available readouts with Everest .. both GPU's work as expected ..  

OK anyway no big deal, but good to know  coze i do not remember seen this wit earlier drivers and stuff,
 about several months ago..  


OK  Thanks for listening 

Regards,


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 17, 2011)

when gpuz reads the sensors of the card this puts some stress on the card, sometimes enough for the driver to switch the card into a higher performance state.

you can turn off voltage sensor monitoring which helps the most


----------



## i43 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok ! Big Thanks  for such quick reply 
I really appreciate this ! 

Regards,


----------



## johnspack (Feb 17, 2011)

I can verify that it works for me as well.


----------



## Sinzia (Feb 18, 2011)

Works for my dual GTX470's and the 9800GT as well!


----------

